# Inch to mm collet adapter



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Has anyone seen adapter/reduction bushings to enable use of millimeter sized shafts (6 mm, 8 mm, etc) with a 1/2" collet? If so, where could I shop for them? Second best option could be a 6 mm collet for a Bosch 1617. Thanks.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

you mean *like these*?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm not sure where your best bet is to buy them Hank but there are lots of options. I'm also not sure if they are all created equal. Lee Valley sells 6mm and 8mm from Canada. I think Rockler sells them in the US. LV's are $5 Canadian. I think Rockler's are $4 US so roughly the same price or a slight edge to the Canadian ones. 10mm is supposed to fit a 3/8" collet but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Amana sells exactly what you are seeking, @Hank
OD ID part number
12mm	6mm RB-112
1/2 10mm RB-120

Numerous other places sell 1/2 inch to 8 mm collet reducers because some dovetail bit sets use 8 mm shanks.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Vindaloo, there is a _caveat_ posted on the collet adapter site that you referenced -- "Should only be used as a stop-gap, as the correct size collet is recommended. Should not be used for extensive periods or heavy work. "

HankH: since you are in Israel shipping/import duties might be an issue. 

As Chuck, posted Lee Valley has adapter collets - Bushing Adapters - Lee Valley Tools

Lee Valley international shipping information is on line. Scroll down to international shipping at: Lee Valley Tools - Shipping & Returns

Your profile says that you have Bosch and DeWalt routers. So knowing that, the only advice/idea I can offer is to check with local Bosch/DeWalt dealers/importers. Or, do you know a machinist or have a machine shop near by? Do not know what the cost would be to fabricate a one-of-a-kind and/or if the metal would need to be hardened.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ray Newman said:


> Vindaloo, there is a _caveat_ posted on the collet adapter site that you referenced -- "Should only be used as a stop-gap, as the correct size collet is recommended. Should not be used for extensive periods or heavy work. "




Ray, I know, but not on any other website. It's our health & safety idiots going mad again.

Some schools are banning kids making things from toilet rolls now due to H&S. We're wrapping kids in cotton wool, and wondering why they're all getting ill or having allergies. Go figure.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In addition to those mentioned, the makers of the wonderful MUSCLECHUCK make precision reducers. My own are made by Makita which may be available where you are.

Collets | Musclechuck Assembly

https://www.toolstoday.com/p-5161.aspx?searchEngineName=high-precision-steel-router-collet-reducers


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

vindaloo said:


> Ray, I know, but not on any other website. It's our health & safety idiots going mad again.
> 
> Some schools are banning kids making things from toilet rolls now due to H&S. We're wrapping kids in cotton wool, and wondering why they're all getting ill or having allergies. Go figure.


When I bought my Hitachi M12V it only came with a 1/2" collet and a 1/4" reducer bushing. I don't believe that a 1/4" collet is available for it. With that said I've never had an issue with using the bushing not that I've used it in a production setting for long periods of time. But then why would I be using a 1/4" inch bit in a production setting?

Yeah Angie it seems like they are trying to protect them from everything except reality. And they seem ill prepared for it when it slaps them in the face finally at some point. Case in point: one of my two brothers in law is quite a bit younger and was on the edge of that generation when this started. I was a logger and had him work for me and one day I needed him to cut down a few small trees, not particularly hard or dangerous. He asked me "What do I do if they start falling towards me when I cut them down?" (Yes seriously) I looked at him and said "You have two choices. You can stand there and let it hit you or you can get out of the way." I'm pretty sure I wouldn't need to tell you that.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> .........Case in point: one of my two brothers in law is quite a bit younger and was on the edge of that generation when this started. I was a logger and had him work for me and one day I needed him to cut down a few small trees, not particularly hard or dangerous. He asked me "What do I do if they start falling towards me when I cut them down?" (Yes seriously) I looked at him and said "You have two choices. You can stand there and let it hit you or you can get out of the way." I'm pretty sure I wouldn't need to tell you that.


I definately wouldn't need telling to move. Sad thing is that, surely, is common sense, not education. Just basic logic.

My SO used to work with the forestry commission in Scotland cutting down trees about 32 years ago.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you all. I see that these are more common than I thought. Now I can go shopping!


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I went to my local tool supplier that stocks Bosch products. The salesperson, who usually knows his stuff, said that the collet bushings don't work with Bosch collets (but do fine with Makita). Need to buy separate collets. I didn't see any reservations about this on the forum or on supply sistes. Your experience?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hank the main collet grips the circumference of the bushing just like it would the shank of a bit. This squeezes the bushing around the shank of the smaller bit. If he says it won't work then I would want an (intelligent) explanation why. In the 6+ years I've been on this forum I've never heard any one else say that.


----------

